# L220 - Open TV Update?????



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

*Does Ben Stein impression as the economics teacher from Ferris Bueller's Day Off*

Anyone? Anyone? :lol:

I posted about a cool (there is that word again) Dish Home college football app, but my thread was moved. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45529

So, any word on L220? Soon/Not Soon? Open TV/No Open TV?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If you want Open TV you'll have to get an SD model PVR or any standard receiver 3900 or newer. Don't hold your breath waiting for the 921 to get it. If it ever did get Open TV what new bugs will infest the box next?


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry for the bump, but I thought I would try again.

Is Open TV still planned for the 921?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It will be ease to ask if Chris will provide Eldon's CEO email .


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

OpenTV for the 921 is slated for the end of this year (per the last Tech chat).


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Yeah, and all DVRs will get Name base recording by the fall of 2004 (according to the May 2004 technical chat). I have my doubts on OpenTV for the 921 ever arriving. I'd like to have it, but I know better than to get any hopes up for any new features. I'll consider myself lucky if we just retain the features that we currently have.


----------

